
Ubuntu vs RHEL in enterprise computing - cs702
http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1072
======
trotsky
Check out the source: <http://w3techs.com/technologies/details/os-
linux/all/all>

Specifically, Mark fails to mention that Centos is listed separately from RHEL
in the survey, and when added together they come to 41%, more than twice that
of Ubuntu.

I'm a Canonical fan, I'm typing this on 12.04 right now, but that seems a bit
misleading.

~~~
illumin8
It's also misleading because he talks about "large scale enterprise
workloads," when he really should mention that their marketshare is almost
entirely Linux desktop workstations. Most server workloads are entirely RHEL
and CentOS.

~~~
cs702
Source data?

~~~
illumin8
<http://w3techs.com/technologies/details/os-linux/all/all>

CentOS and RHEL combined total 41.1% of all websites on the Internet. Ubuntu
is a distant 3rd or 4th place behind Debian, depending on whether you count
RHEL and CentOS as the same OS, or separate.

~~~
koeselitz
That's true, but that page says nothing about desktop statistics and how they
compare to server statistics.

------
rdtsc
We would love to sell and use Ubuntu based systems to the military and some
enterprise but unfortunately there is a slew of certificates that RHEL systems
have that Ubuntu don't. Like FIPS 140-2 etc.

[http://www.redhat.com/solutions/industry/government/certific...](http://www.redhat.com/solutions/industry/government/certifications.html)

Ubuntu is just not on many of those lists. It costs quite a bit of money and
effort to get some of them.

~~~
cs702
Send an email to Mark Shuttleworth as instructed here:
<http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1056>

Or post a comment. Mark will likely respond personally (he usually does on his
blog).

~~~
rdtsc
Thanks for the link. I just sent him a message.

------
peterwwillis
Is Ubuntu a supported platform for proprietary enterprise software & hardware
the way RHEL is? Most of the time i've seen RHEL picked not only for its own
support contracts but because it's supported by vendors like Oracle, Dell,
RSA, VMware, etc. I'm sure apt has the same core features as rpm/yum, and
probably similar stability with regards to patchsets, but vendor support is
the killer enterprise feature for any distro.

(P.S. it's true that CentOS is used a lot in place of RHEL for cost cutting;
they just change the redhat-release files and RPM provides and lie to the
vendors about the platform)

------
rplnt
Here's how the stats were created: <http://w3techs.com/technologies>

Although interesting, not really covering much of an "enterprise computing".

------
narad
I am just curious. I see MacOS being used by high traffic sites at this page.
(<http://w3techs.com/technologies/market/operating_system>) -- Market Position
image.

Any one have a list of popular websites run on MacOS?

